# Steam?



## ugotitbad (27. März 2013)

Sind die Steam-Server nicht erreichbar? Leider kann ich mich nicht einloggen.. Nutze Steam erst wieder seit neuem und weiß deshalb nicht ob das normal ist. Damals gab es sowas allerdings nicht.. Was kann man tun? Nur abwarten?


----------



## Klinge Xtream (27. März 2013)

Steam hat einfach viele engpässe zu Stoßzeiten!
Passiert in letzter Zeit leider des öfteren.
Shop, Profile.... laden manchmal ewig oder sind unerreichbar.


----------



## XGamer98 (27. März 2013)

Also bei mir geht alles zur Zeit


----------



## ugotitbad (27. März 2013)

Nun geht's auch bei mir. Ist ja alles schon eine Stunde her. Könnte ja sein das der Account auch weg ist. :p


----------



## Thallassa (27. März 2013)

Die Steam Server bekommen Dienstag Nacht immer ein Update


----------



## ugotitbad (27. März 2013)

Danke für die Info.


----------

